# IExpress und Ordnerstruktur



## bauchinj (1. Juli 2010)

Hallo!

Gibt es mit IExpress eine Möglichkeit, ganze Ordnerstrukturen zu "installieren"? Also ich will zB folgendes installieren:


```
Root-Ordner
   Datei 1
   Ordner A
       Datei A1
       Datei A2
   Ordner B
       Datei B1
          Ordner BA
              Datei BA1
```


wenn ich diese Dateien selectiere zu einer install.exe generiere, schauts eigentlich noch gut aus, Problem entsteht bei der Installation.
Alle Dateien werden in das Ausgewählte Verzeichnis geworfen, nicht aber die Ordner A, B und BA übernommen. Jetzt hab ich mir gedacht, ich versuch das ganze in ein Zip-File zu packen, nur will ich nicht, dass bei der Installation eben dieses wieder entpackt werden muss......
Kann man ein Zip-File entpacken mit diesem Tool? Gibt es andere Möglichkeiten, wie ich nur noch auf install.exe klicken, ein Verzeichnis zum installieren auswählen uns mich sonst um nichts mehr kümmern muss?


hab mittlerweile einen Teilerfolg verbuchen können: 

```
for /r . %%i in (*.zip) do 7za.exe e -o%%~di%%~pi %%i
```

mit dieser Zeile ist es möglich, zip-Archive zu entpacken.
Wenn ich allerdings die Methode "Extract files and run an installer command" wähle, werde ich nicht gefragt, wo die Dateien installiert werden sollen. Vielleicht liegt das Problem, dass Ich als Install Program bereits meine batch mit obigem Code wähle, aber ich muss dieses Feld ausfüllen.  => Die installation wird zwar aufgerufen, aber es passiert NICHTS...

Kann mir bitte bei meinem Problem jemand helfen?!


----------



## bauchinj (1. Juli 2010)

OK, hier nochmal ein ganz anderer Ansatz:

Mittels IExpress soll eine Zip-Datei installiert werden, die sofort entpackt und gelöscht wird.

Aber wie?


----------

